# How to remove manual transmission drain plug



## bigfatdud (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima GXE, and today I was trying to replace manual transaxle fluid. However the plug is something I've never seen before - It has thread around the plug and there is a square hole in the middle. I tried using my ratchet but even my 1/2" is too small. After a little bit of search I found out it's a 'pipe thread' and I need a tool called 'square drive', but I had no luck searching Kragen store- Any ideas?


----------



## bigfatdud (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, 1/2" actually did fit- Put Redline MT-90 in it. Well I had $7/gal supertech gear oil and 5 bottles of redline ($9/quart) in front of me at the last minute, still contemplating which I was going to use, but eventually I decided on redline. It took about 4.5 quarts I think. 

Surprisingly only after 15000 miles since last transaxle oil replacement, the oil level was quite low and the condition of the old oil was extremely disgusting. I think it may have leaked a little. Also I'm pretty sure they (Midas) put GL-5 instead of GL-4 in it. 

Now it shifts like butter- ALMOST like new, but I guess I'll have to do it a couple times to really get it to prime condition.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

I've had Redline MT 90 in mine since 50k. Now closing in on 179k and still shifts great.


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you been told you can use GL-5 (where GL-4 is specified) without any issues?

I have asked the local auto parts guys who say GL-5 supercedes GL-4 (can be used in place of ), but, I have also done internet search that says GL-5 is not suitable for all transmissions that specify GL-4 in that some additives will react with (eat away) parts.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Use only GL-4. The additives in GL-5 are too corrosive to the bronze and copper syncros. It will work fine but expect shortened trans life.


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

Brianz01Altima said:


> Use only GL-4. The additives in GL-5 are too corrosive to the bronze and copper syncros. It will work fine but expect shortened trans life.


Okay, that is consistent with what I have read. Now, most of the auto supply houses offer GL-5 (GL-4 seems to be as scarce as hen's teeth). Where would one go to get 75W-90 GL-4?

Thanks.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been using the Redline MT-90. You can find it on Ebay or many online race stores. A good price is about $7 a quart.


----------

